# Sad News



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Just saw this online...

http://www.mansfieldnewsjournal.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060215/NEWS01/602150316/1002


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

We always say becareful when on any ice. Heading to Michigan Friday and will have all my safety gear on. Please be careful guys and gals.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Don't have any details yet but a guy went through in the Crane Creek area and drown here in n.w. Ohio today. Everyone use you head a few fish is not worth your life!!!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

amazing what people will do to either a. try to catch a better fish, or b.make it easier
i was at the river today, people were climbing over this log just to save 2 minutes, one guy nearly fell i was scared just watching him


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is that the log across Horse? You couldn't pay me to try to get across there.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

There is NO WAY I would have gone out on that ice... I was at Old State Park yesterday and there were 6 guys fishing. The ice was 2 to 2 1/2 inches thick. Not real bright, risking it all for some dink gills and possibly a bass or two... I also heard tonight from someone that somebody went in at Old State Park... 

Guys, I've been ice fishing a while, and have even gone out on thin stuff like that and fished, but I gotta tell you, wait til things get solid. This weather is driving us all crazy, but the risk isn't worth the reward... Go steelie fishing, or get some shiners and pike fish the Cuyahoga... Better to not fished and lived than caught a few gills, but died in the process...

Anyway, my prayers go out to the person who passed, his widow, and family... Very sad.


----------



## Parrothead (Apr 15, 2004)

Swantucky,
It was at Metzger marsh and he was trapping and went through the ice.
http://www.foxtoledo.com/dsp_story.cfm?storyid=26421


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Thanks parrothead, I was just going to update the story. The radio reported it 1st yesderday afternoon and did not have all the info. Bottom line remains the same.....the ice is not safe right now.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

my dad said he drove past myers lake yesterday and there were people out on it fishing i pass by a small private lake and a pond every day coming and going to work and it was barely covered with slppy ice and open water around the first 2 feet from the bank somepeople have a death wish!


----------



## fishin_fool_69 (Jan 2, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with the family.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Ice fishing is over this Winter for sane people especially after the rain and high winds that are coming.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

verry sad to hear something like that. but I have to ask what was he thinking?? htis winter has been way to warm to go out on the ice yet. this has been a bad year for us ice fisherman. better luck next year. my prayers go out to the family


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I bought a new fishtrap pro in Dec. and i'll wait till next season to use it. No way am i taking a chance on ANY ice in this area this season. Prayers for the family of the guy who passed.


----------



## Parrothead (Apr 15, 2004)

Blame me if you want to.
I will just about guarantee no ice for years to come since I bought my ice auger and rods, tip up and other stuff last year and had only a week or so of use before it warned up thats just the way my luck goes. If I sell it to someone else it will get cold or next year we will just have ice from Nov-March. That is just my luck...lol


----------

